# Tempted to do this.



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I went to Wal-Mart today and looked at the bikes there. I always like finding new bikes they get ever so often.

They have this cool looking 29er and it is light weight, lighter than my Response Sport.

They have two sizes in stock so I am thinking of getting one and riding it down the same trails just as hard as I do my Response. 

My goal is to see how long before something breaks, if the chain keeps falling off, seat tube keeps falling down, the gears and how they go on the hard stuff....ect ect... I just want to see if the JUNK WALMART BIKE thing is true or if these bikes can actually hold up pretty well for what they are.

I'll be comparing it with my Response Sport which has given me no trouble and is a mid-grade bike. 

If it breaks I'll use it as a nice camp ground bike or something to road ride with. 

I figured for 150 I could see for myself if these bikes truly are junk on the trails.

Will be wearing extra padding just in case the front forks or something break....I'm going to blast it as hard as my Response....I mean frame bending hard lol.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderful idea, be sure to video tape it and have your insurance card handy.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Ganymede_Illusion said:


> I went to Wal-Mart today and looked at the bikes there. I always like finding new bikes they get ever so often.
> 
> They have this cool looking 29er and it is light weight, lighter than my Response Sport.
> 
> ...


I bought a cheapy bike FS (no 29ers back then)...took about 3 months to really notice it was wearing out.....bought a better bike at month 4 cause it was clear it wasn't worth repairing, and maintaining. Think I paid about $200 bucks for it. I liked it.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Wal-Mart MTBikes may be cheap, but I always liked the looks and the light weight of them....It's obviously a lot lighter than my Response. 

I got thinking that this bike may be ok on the trails actually....It doesn't appear to be real cheap and has some decent stuff on it. The hardware and how it "clamps" look good.

Has quick release wheels....not to bad.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Ganymede_Illusion said:


> ... I just want to see if the JUNK WALMART BIKE thing is true or if these bikes can actually hold up pretty well for what they are..


it will completely depend on the type of trails....

smooth, buff and flowy....the bike will last longer than you think (if it is properly assembled/tuned)...it'll just be a pig.

but rooty/rocky with drops....wheel failure is my guess.

wear a FF (full face), and armor.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

CHUM said:


> it will completely depend on the type of trails....
> 
> smooth, buff and flowy....the bike will last longer than you think (if it is properly assembled/tuned)...it'll just be a pig.


Oh it will be some technical XC with steep climbs, roots and a little "log jumping"

I'm getting it in the box and I'll put it together myself...I know enough to assemble the right way and some improvements.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm guessing that stuff will loosen up all the time...Like my old BMX bikes long ago where I'd have to carry a wrench with me to tighten up the handle-bars all the time or wheel wobble after a few hard hits.

And of course...chain slippage or coming off all the time as well as seat keep falling down from poor hardware or design.

I have a feeling that would be the typical problems on a cheap bike.


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

walmart 29er? I give one trip before you have yourself two tacos.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Subscribing, this would be interesting.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

mmik said:


> walmart 29er? I give one trip before you have yourself two tacos.


I like to give things a chance and this is one thing I've always wondered about. I rarely take people's opinions to heart and I have to see for myself.

I mean I was told to stay away from DiamondBack fo ra bike....lol.. to this day it hasn't broke and I ride with Stumpys on a normal basis.

For under 400 bucks.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

I also wanna stay tuned and see how this turns out. I think video documentation is a must. Or atleast some photos. Hell do both photos and Video. 

Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

Um I work at a department store and our back-room has a rack with a bunch of bikes with various things wrong with them.

things such as cogs and pedals fallen off, brake levers snapped off, pedals snapped off, damaged tires. We're talking 20-30 bikes.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Seatbelts - do they really work?


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

Before AND after pictures, please.

Subscribing.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm going nto get a tunafish sub with fries.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Ganymede_Illusion said:


> I went to Wal-Mart today...They have two sizes in stock


Walmart has sizes now?

Edit: Just curious, but do you recall the model name?


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm interested in this one too. Before I sold it and used the money to purchase my Cliff 4900, I had a Walmart Genesis v2100 and regardless of what people have said, it was a pretty decent build. The only complaint I had with it was the fork. It was terrible. Everything else was decent and it shifted really smooth. Brakes were pretty good. Front disc rear v. I never really took it out much, but from what I had of it, it honestly didn't seem so bad. Cost me $150 at the time. I sold it for the 150 and used the money to buy my Cliff at $430. 

So I'm interested in following this thread too.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> Walmart has sizes now?
> 
> Edit: Just curious, but do you recall the model name?


Thrust, Genesis


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

The orange framed bike, right? I remember that one. Was tempted briefly to buy one myself, just for the heck of it. But then I came to my senses. It would be fun for a brief while, but then what? Then I would have spent $200 for a bike that I know I'd never ride beyond once or twice. It would be fun to show up at the trailhead w/it tough, if for no reason other than to see the look on my friend's faces.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> The orange framed bike, right? I remember that one. Was tempted briefly to buy one myself, just for the heck of it. But then I came to my senses. It would be fun for a brief while, but then what? Then I would have spent $200 for a bike that I know I'd never ride beyond once or twice. It would be fun to show up at the trailhead w/it tough, if for no reason other than to see the look on my friend's faces.


This one is white with a bunch of splash graphics on it.

I'm pretty stoked...I'll go up there in a bit to get it.

If anything, it would be cool to ride a different bike. Two years on the same bike gets old.

I'll take it down to the walking path(gravel and hills) to start out and do some tuning.

Then it's off to bash the f'ck out of it.

Gonna be scary...wonder if something will snap, but I'm going for it and going until the damn thing gives up.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

this one... http://www.walmart.com/browse/Bikes-Skates-Skateboards-Adult-Bikes/_/N-981j?tab_value=All&catNavId=1081404&pref_store=5497&depts=&ref=+430327&ic=48_96


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Edit" better link...the walmart one doesn't work right.

.

http://genbikes.com/mountain/Genesis_Two_Nine_Mountain_bike.php


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I did that but a 26er. 
1st day. The fork started leaking probably due to scratches on the sanctions that were being made internally .
3rd ride. The alot of miss shifting on the rear, loose bolts and needed adjustments.
4th month. Rear cassette started to wobble and make grinding noises. The bike was making creaking noises like it had a cracked frame(No crack was found). 

End of story. I wasn't gonna throw $$$ at it. Gave it to some homeless dude.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

OP - you mention the Diamondback Response Sport as a mid grade bike? I have to disagree. Entry level, at best. I had one, with full disc brakes. It lasted me about a year, with intermediately difficult trail usage. 

I would save the money that you are going to waste on this Wal-Mart POS, and put it towards either upgrading your bike, or a new one. Seriously, it's a waste of money, no matter who assembles it. The components are junk.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> OP - you mention the Diamondback Response Sport as a mid grade bike? I have to disagree. Entry level, at best. I had one, with full disc brakes. It lasted me about a year, with intermediately difficult trail usage.
> 
> I would save the money that you are going to waste on this Wal-Mart POS, and put it towards either upgrading your bike, or a new one. Seriously, it's a waste of money, no matter who assembles it. The components are junk.


He likes his bike. So how bout that.

Dont listen to this hater OP. Do your experiment as it serves us all. Its like myth busters. 
All you ever hear on this site is "look at me on my $5000 bike, if yours didnt cost this much its ****" Im not saying walmart is the way to go, cause you wouldnt catch me dead on a bike from walmart. But im not gonna knock everyone for not being able to afford a "decent bike".

My opinion is, a cheap bike is better than no bike at all.

I am genuinly excited to follow this experiment. Good Luck OP. :thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I look forward to your post in the "rider down and recovery" forum.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I am not a hater. I am simply pointing out facts here. Buying a bike from Wal-Mart, for any purpose, is a waste of money.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

nachomc said:


> I look forward to your post in the "rider down and recovery" forum.


This guy is hoping you crash and hurt your self. He is "looking forward to it"

You guys are brutal.

"Stupid idea" "you already own a POS bike, why buy another" "cant wait till you get hurt"

WOW what a group we have here. :nono:


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> I am not a hater. I am simply pointing out facts here. Buying a bike from Wal-Mart, for any purpose, is a waste of money.


Do you seriously think this statement and the one previously is "fact". You dont think the word FACT might be a slight stretch. I can see the word "opinion" fitting nicely. But I think the word fact is used falsly by far to many people that think they know everything.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

It is a fact that purchasing a bike from Wal-Mart is a huge waste of money. You want to disagree with me? Do so. It is a fact though.



LvilleFan said:


> Im not saying walmart is the way to go, cause you wouldnt catch me dead on a bike from walmart.


Interesting.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> It is a fact that purchasing a bike from Wal-Mart is a huge waste of money. You want to disagree with me? Do so. It is a fact though.
> 
> Interesting.


Interesting indeed. I have a thing for shiny things. Which means I am one of the dumb asses that only buy name brand expensive **** so I feel better about my self.  But that does not mean that someone wont ride better than me on there cheap bike.

Besides this guy is doing the bike community a favor. 1 of 2 things will happen as a result of this experiment. The walmart bike will fail and you will be able to laugh and point fingers like it seems you enjoy doing. Or the walmart bike will hold up just fine and we will all find new ways to justify the rediculous money we spend to enjoy our selfs.
I play golf, so it will take me many years of spending on mountain biking to equal what i spend in 6 months playing golf and forking out money for equipment.

To the OP, dont let us down here. We expect full details on the progress of this experiment.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

LvilleFan said:


> ....
> I play golf, so it will take me many years of spending on mountain biking to equal what i spend in 6 months playing golf and forking out money for equipment....


how on earth do you come to this conclusion


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Well CHUM I know what I spend on mountain biking. And I know what I spend on Golf. So with a little work on a calculator I discovered that It will take me a long time for the spending I do mountain biking to catch up to the spending I do on golf. 

It really wasnt tough. Does this surprise you?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

LvilleFan said:


> Well CHUM I know what I spend on mountain biking. And I know what I spend on Golf. So with a little work on a calculator I discovered that It will take me a long time for the spending I do mountain biking to catch up to the spending I do on golf.
> 
> It really wasnt tough. Does this surprise you?


gotcha...i misread...

thought you were saying golf is more $$ than MTB'ing...and from my perspective i was all like :skep:

but in truth....any damn hobby is freaking expensive if you get into it....


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

so much anger in this thread. the dude wants to beat up a walmart bike. i cant wait to see the results. get off his back.

you arent spending the money, so leave it be. people get so mad on the internet about what someone else wants to do. dont take it so personally. [rolleyes]


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

chrisg67 said:


> so much anger in this thread. the dude wants to beat up a walmart bike. i cant wait to see the results. get off his back.
> 
> you arent spending the money, so leave it be. people get so mad on the internet about what someone else wants to do. dont take it so personally. [rolleyes]


What he said....:thumbsup:


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

CHUM said:


> gotcha...i misread...
> 
> thought you were saying golf is more $$ than MTB'ing...and from my perspective i was all like :skep:
> 
> but in truth....any damn hobby is freaking expensive if you get into it....


He is saying that he spends more on golf than mountain biking.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Some people don't need to spend allot of money on a bike. For some, a Walmart bike is completely sufficient. People who are just going out on a family ride, commuting to and fro school or to the store or just toodling around the neighborhood really don't need to spend 800 dollars on a bike. It's not necessarily a waste of money to by a dept store bike. Now if I go spend 800 dollars on a bike and it sits in the garage or basement all year, only being ridden 4 times, yeah that's a waste of money. Like my girlfriend for example. She bought a Walmart bike. Yeah, I tried to talk her into buying a better one, and to spend more money on something from bikesdirect, but she wouldn't. So far in the past 3 months or so,she's ridden the bike about 2 or 3 times.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

LvilleFan said:


> What he said....:thumbsup:


while i do agree with this, i think its better in my eyes that we tell him what possibly COULD happen when using these types of bikes on the trail.

I would rather have people sound angry and harsh, rather than the OP getting really hurt and ending up in the hospital. :sad:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

gemini9 said:


> Some people don't need to spend allot of money on a bike. For some, a Walmart bike is completely sufficient. People who are just going out on a family ride, commuting to and fro school or to the store or just toodling around the neighborhood really don't need to spend 800 dollars on a bike. It's not necessarily a waste of money to by a dept store bike. Now if I go spend 800 dollars on a bike and it sits in the garage or basement all year, only being ridden 4 times, yeah that's a waste of money. Like my girlfriend for example. She bought a Walmart bike. Yeah, I tried to talk her into buying a better one, and to spend more money on something from bikesdirect, but she wouldn't. So far in the past 3 months or so,she's ridden the bike about 2 or 3 times.


i believe the OP simply wants to 'test' the quality of a big-box bike (Wal-Mart) on real trails...

i don't think it has much to do with $$....

and you are right....a wally world rig will last a long time for school commutes, bike paths...or as most end up - garage wall art.


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

HighLife420 said:


> while i do agree with this, i think its better in my eyes that we tell him what possibly COULD happen when using these types of bikes on the trail.
> 
> I would rather have people sound angry and harsh, rather than the OP getting really hurt and ending up in the hospital. :sad:


ya but saying this is dangerous is different than saying you are a moron and i hope to see your post in rider down.

im sure he knows this is dangerous. maybe next someone should post angry rants int he downhill forum about how someone will get hurt


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

"The Two Nine 29er is finished an eye catching white that will turn heads wherever you ride"

Whoa! I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

CHUM said:


> gotcha...i misread...
> 
> thought you were saying golf is more $$ than MTB'ing...and from my perspective i was all like :skep:
> 
> but in truth....any damn hobby is freaking expensive if you get into it....


Ha ha, It's so true CHUM, I was a 4 handicap golfer when I started mountain biking as a way to get in a better shape. I buy new clubs drivers, putters I thought to myself this is expensive I should try cheaper sport like mountain bike just get a decent bike and the ride is free it's gotta be cheap, 2 years after mountain biking I almost gave up golf completely.

Now I own a few bikes, it does not get any cheaper it gets that much more expensive


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

LvilleFan said:


> This guy is hoping you crash and hurt your self. He is "looking forward to it"
> 
> You guys are brutal.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily, before you react read my above post. I bought my wallmart bike first to be a Park anywhere bike but ended up taking it everywhere. The bike was capable of going through some of the trail but anything faster than a jogging speed through a rock garden or rough type of terrain the wheels flexed way to much to be considered safe imo, and it's a wonder I did not taco my wheels.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

to the OP....

this test was done already on MTBR...there's a thread somewhere....i'll try to find and post.

if I remember correctly the bike did not hold up well in 'real' trail riding....

edit: check here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=613915&highlight=wal+mart+test

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=616334&highlight=wal+mart+test

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=612397&highlight=wal+mart

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=461788&highlight=wal+mart+test


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

For the record, Dirt Rag already did it:

Deals on Wheels: How the Masses Do It

I do look forward to your conclusions though. FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone here or any where else who wants to throw money away can send it to me instead. Thanks in advance.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

lumber825 said:


> Anyone here or any where else who wants to throw money away can send it to me instead. Thanks in advance.


Nah, I ratter throw it away.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie John (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't know why everybody's arguing, I believe the guy knows what he's getting into. 

I'm interested to see what happens, as long as he doesn't hurt himself.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Zombie John said:


> Don't know why everybody's arguing, I believe the guy knows what he's getting into.
> 
> I'm interested to see what happens, as long as he doesn't hurt himself.


Not everybody

BTT


----------



## PruneJuice (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I'd be scared of something failing bad. Do they overbuild these things, is that why they are so heavy?
It'll be interesting to see how long it lasts though.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I already know the outcome of this, using common sense. You don't take a Chevy Aveo off-roading.


----------



## Zombie John (Jun 17, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> I already know the outcome of this, using common sense. You don't take a Chevy Aveo off-roading.


I've been off-roading in a Hyundai Accent before. Was actually pretty fun.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, calm down.

I ended up getting the Mongoose Deception 29er from Wal-Mart. The two niner just felt WAY to uncomfortable to me and big(I'm only 5' 6") 

The Mongoose has Tourney Shimano components, disc brakes on both wheels, quick release wheels, nice seat and it feels pretty darn good. Also it has a cool faded green finish with black printing...not a bad looking bike.

To calm everyone down.....

I have been riding for two years now, I'm 36 and not afraid to put it to the limit lol...I'm freakin crazy on the trail...I'm wearing a brace right now after my latest fall(turns out I did some good damage that didn't appear till later) I have a great helmet and I plan on EXTRA padding all the way around when I put the Walmart to the test. Oh and I will be pushing it as hard as possible....possibly even harder than my Response. If the fork splits in two, so beit.... I'm ready to bite dust and know the risk...

At least I'll die happy.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I admire the experiment. Honestly, I think it'd be fun to do.

Rigid fork on that Deception, right? That should work in your favor. I bet the frame itself holds up.


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

I'm still bombing around on my wal-bike that I've had for probably 3 or 4 years now while I decide what I want to get. It's holding up well so far. It squeaks ever since I hosed it down, but that's my fault and not the bike's. When in higher gears on the cassette the chain slips all the time since there aren't as many teeth to grab so I just try and stay away from those when on the trails around the house. Shifting is pretty bad and it weighs a ton but other than that, I'd say it's doing it's job pretty well. 

Next AirMax XR3 full suspension. A nice 1/8" rear travel to keep the ride smooth and Dynacraft's finest front fork.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Zombie John said:


> I've been off-roading in a Hyundai Accent before. Was actually pretty fun.


Just because you can, doesn't mean that you should. See where I am going?


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Zombie John said:


> I've been off-roading in a Hyundai Accent before. Was actually pretty fun.


I've been offroading in a Hyundai too, actually. Took an Elantra out in the desert in AZ pretending we were rally racing. It was a rental, so I don't know (or care) if anything broke.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I've offroaded a mitsibishi "Champ" I think it was like a 1984 or something. I was 14-15 and drove it like hell in the back yard and fields...made my own col track fo rit and cut the roof off to make it a convertible...

It held up very well and I drove it lik ethat fo rtwo years when dad woul dlet me take a spin on the weekends.... spinning through rutted mud holes and everything. 

After the CV joints broke, the oil looked like milk and we actually drove it up on the trailer to get it to the junk yard lol...

She was my first car....good times.....good times.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Zombie John said:


> I've been off-roading in a Hyundai Accent before. Was actually pretty fun.


I did the same with a 1992 Ford Tempo... two transmissions later, I finally trashed it beyond repair and bought a jeep! 

I like this project.

/subscribed


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Great now it turns into My cousin Vinnie


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

Too bad the two niner didn't work out. A buddy of mine just came bragging to me about how he bought that bike and I told him not to go off road with it. Was hoping to send him the link to this on the results.

Guess the Mongoose would still work.

And my first bike I took off trail was a Next from Walmart. It took me all of 3 trips to know I needed to get rid of it. I used it for years on pavement and then took it in the dirt. It started falling apart quick. Thing is, I was too ignorant then to know how dangerous it was. But I also wasn't a good enough rider at the time to tackle the dangerous stuff. It was so damn heavy and I was so out of shape, I pushed it around the woods a lot. Things didn't get fun until I sold that thing for 20 bucks and got a real mountain bike.

Be careful. 

When you taking it out the first time?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Rocklion said:


> And my first bike I took off trail was a Next from Walmart. It took me all of 3 trips to know I needed to get rid of it.


Those Next-brand bikes fall into a special category all their own, don't they? I do some pro-bono bike maintenance now and then. Those Next-brand full-suspension models are as bad (or worse!) to fix up as they are to ride. They deteriorate fast too.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> OP - you mention the Diamondback Response Sport as a mid grade bike? I have to disagree. Entry level, at best. I had one, with full disc brakes. It lasted me about a year, with intermediately difficult trail usage.


I can attest to the fact that I have ridden mine for two years now with often heavy trail usage..I mean steep uphills, rocks roots..some harsh stuff.

I'm 100% honest here and not propping up my words when I say I have NOT had to adjust anything yet, all have done is grease the wheel bearings, clean the chain/gears and lubed the chain. The chain has never jumped teeth or came off with some serious pounding and leverage on the crank. Nothing has broken, everything stays tight, wheels are stock and still appear to rotate smoothly and straight.

The grips suck, the tires are ok but wicked hard compound, it's heavier than the more expensive bikes and the front forks aren't the best although they are holding up and I can still stay with the guys on Stump Jumpers and rock hoppers all day long. That is probably because I am getting to be a friggin great rider if I do say so myself...I don't let my age deter me....I give it my all.

Kinda like being the underdog though with the odd bike in the group. I know some of them get pissed a little when I shout "on your left"

So I guess I'l lput the Response Sport as an "above average" entry level machine.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Rocklion said:


> When you taking it out the first time?


Wanted to go today, but rain...I mean buckets of rain....tomorrow looks the same...rain all day The trails are sopping.

I did go through it though and tok it on a ride down the walking path that is crushed gravel and slight bumps..

Gearing seemed good to me and I could put some torque down and no creeking and i twent along just fine..

Doesn't feel as nimble as my Response though and it feels kinda big on me but not to bad.
I feel I can go through the trails as fast as I do with my Response, but the front fork has about three inches of travel and will probably suck bad going over constant rock gardens and roots. I'll have to wear my wrist braces and gloves in case my hands get knocked off the bars.

I have a bad feeling about the front forks..the plastic looks not as flexible looking to me and the stanchions seem "glued" in or something....really cheap looking.

It was good on the easy walking path today though..a blast knocking around the yard and gravel pit.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Ganymede_Illusion said:


> Wanted to go today, but rain...I mean buckets of rain....tomorrow looks the same...rain all day The trails are sopping.
> 
> I did go through it though and tok it on a ride down the walking path that is crushed gravel and slight bumps..
> 
> ...


There are quite a few Deceptions out there being used for some pretty serious trail riding. But there are some things you probably want to upgrade right now, mostly the BB is notoriously bad. Pretty much everyone replaces it with a sealed/cartridge unit within the first week. After that the fork is really bad and the wheels too. Many people replace the front derailleur right away as well.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean that you should. See where I am going?


Yeah, I can see where you're going...something like "just because you _can_ tell somebody what to do, doesn't mean that you _should_ tell them what to do." Right?

Yeesh, are you Ganymede's mom or something? Calm down.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

It's all good. If he wants to do it, he will do it. Honestly, I really don't care.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

*f*



dundundata said:


> Seatbelts - do they really work?


I'm thinking more along the lines of stem airbags


----------



## UMDmtnbkr (Apr 20, 2011)

The anticipation is killing me...


----------



## ScabFace (Aug 4, 2009)

Been thinking about doing this for a season finale awards race in August. Curious what the bike would look like after only 14 miles of hammering it.
On a side note, my brother had a Mongoose FS from walmart, lasted him 3 months of curb jumping and dirt road (he lives in Illinois). wore all the joints and wheel bearings. $300 well spent because it got him into cycling. 

It's a fun experiment and is money well spent if OP enjoys himself. I'd rather do this than spend the $200 at Disneyland.


----------



## GIJosh84 (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL do tell us how it turns out. I was fooled into a department store bike. Rim failure front and back was the first thing that i experienced. 
Brand new it had a hard time finding the right gears, even after adjustments.


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

I checked out a Chinese MTB at CostCo. $299.99 -- Hard to know what the frame is about. It looks like it might be steel. Sure as hell not oversized alum. tubing. Hard to evaluate geometry. 

But it has the same or better components than the Trek 3700. Shimano cranks, Simano shifters -- 8 spd rear while Trek has 7 spd. Same SunTour fork on both, unless I'm missing some really fine points on SunTour fork specs. Two frame sizes on the CostCo bike. 

I didn't check the fine points, and when I went back CostCo was out of stock. They seemed comparable . . . 

But the Trek has a nicer frame, which is crucial. AND, a Trek lifetime warranty, along with the knowledge/support of the LBS. 

Brand name components are brand name components. The corners cut are in the frame. The CostCo bike is maybe $100 less than the Trek -- and it's frame specs, geometry. 

And do you really want to subsidize the whole Wal-Mart corporate giant thing? :nono:


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

Ganymede, did u survive the test ride? Eagerly awaiting your ride report :eekster:


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

5 days since we heard anything from Ganymede. Not looking good.:skep:


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Just a question for all of you wondering if he "survived the test ride". If he had said he was going to do this on a Trek 3500 would any of you be asking the same question. Just for a second ignore where he purchased the bike and look at the specs. Guess what, the Mongoose Deception is just as well speced as a Trek 3500 and MUCH cheaper. Yes, the Mongoose is heavy, yes the single wall wheels are flimsy and the fork sucks. But guess what, all those things apply to the vaunted LBS supplied Trek too. Given a choice, I would take the Walgoose over the Trek everyday. If we were talking about something from Next, Magna, Huffy or something like that it would be different. , but the Deception has a solid aluminum frame and decent components if you just know how to tune it. Now, I am not advocating that everybody sell their bikes and go to Wally rides, but it truly isn't the worst bike out there, better than some of those wonderful brand name bikes, at least with a proper tune up.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> Just a question for all of you wondering if he "survived the test ride". If he had said he was going to do this on a Trek 3500 would any of you be asking the same question.


I rode a Trek 820 once. It was awful, frankly.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> I rode a Trek 820 once. It was awful, frankly.


I understand, I haven't ridden any of those types of bikes on a real trail and don't want to, but many people are in fact out there oe Boulders, Frontiers, 820s, 3500s and the like and frankly none of them is appreciably better than the Deception, at least with a solid tune up by a decent wrench. That is my only point. Most Walmart bikes are total crap, but there are a few that can be decent entry level MTBs with A proper set up. My own Diamondback Overdrive is considered by some a big box bike since you can buy it at Dicks and Sports Authority, and its treating me well so far, other than that it is a little big. It is the 18" Frame and I really probably should be on a 16" but I bought it used. The stand over is a little "snug" but manageable.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

JonathanGennick said:


> I rode a Trek 820 once. It was awful, frankly.


Well, I liked my Trek 820 and liked it so much that I'm doing a rebuild on a Trek 820 frame so ha!  By the time I'm done, however, it will be much better than any other Trek 820 you can buy in a bike store...


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

Crap! I just read the whole thread and no ride details, I will be leaving this thread disappointed.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

naiku said:


> Crap! I just read the whole thread and no ride details, I will be leaving this thread disappointed.


Just like OP will be with the bike.


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

S_Trek said:


> 5 days since we heard anything from Ganymede. Not looking good.:skep:


I heard that they named a trail after him so....


----------



## mudhunny (Jun 30, 2011)

Ooo! I just read this whole thing and can't wait to see results! Should be interesting! I love mythbusters.


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

did you ever get the bike?? i sold my trek fuel70 a few days ago so i could fund a new vehicle for work... and since i quit riding daily my back is killing me.. need something to atleast ride on the street every day maybe a trail here and there, till i can afford a descent bike...

and to the haters, i check craigslist everyday.. and only stuff with a frame around 20" is priced ridiculously... and yes even if its gonna be mainly onroad for now i aint riding no fruity road bike


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Driftingrz said:


> did you ever get the bike?? i sold my trek fuel70 a few days ago so i could fund a new vehicle for work... and since i quit riding daily my back is killing me.. need something to atleast ride on the street every day maybe a trail here and there, till i can afford a descent bike...
> 
> and to the haters, i check craigslist everyday.. and only stuff with a frame around 20" is priced ridiculously... and yes even if its gonna be mainly onroad for now i aint riding no fruity road bike


Hmmm sore back or a fruity road bike....I know where I am going.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm still wondering how the bike is holding up, too. Walmart bikes are funny. My girlfriend took hers out the other day and we went for a short ride. It's funny trailing along behind her and watching her bounce around on that full suspension lol boing boing boing


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Driftingrz said:


> ...i aint riding no fruity road bike


That's fine. I wouldn't want to meet someone with your attitude on the road.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

naiku said:


> Crap! I just read the whole thread and no ride details, I will be leaving this thread disappointed.


Me too.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Dear Ganymede_Illusion,

Are you still alive? Inquiring minds want to know...

Sincerely,

Those who are wanting to hear about the results of your Walmart Bike expirament...


----------



## mudhunny (Jun 30, 2011)

getagrip said:


> Dear Ganymede_Illusion,
> 
> Are you still alive? Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> ...


Indeed! It's a little disconcerting that we haven't heard from you yet...


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

I heard from this one guy that knows this other guy that is friends with this other guy that works with the sister of Ganymede_illusion's cousin's brother's co-worker that the bike exploded into a huge fireball shooting cheap aluminum shrapnel in all directions. RIP Ganymede_Illusion, you were a brave man.


----------



## rocksolid (Oct 12, 2010)

I used a next bike on some single track ended up walking it up a hill after just a few miles.one ride bike so I got a db response from dicks disk brakes and lockout it was enough to get me hooked.But not built for true single track. Good thing I got the warranty .I bent the handlebars on one ride and the back wheel on the next . They replaced and tuned both times .now I ride a Scott scale 29" elite and my rides have gone from 7-8 miles to 15-20 with the same effort.A good bike will change what and how you ride. And as far as golf costing more not the way I ride .when you add up cat scans and X-rays missed work and body armor . My two cent. Do what makes you happy .I do


----------



## rocksolid (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh yea I have a specialized ss because I need one to look at.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm still riding the deception, took it on the same trails as my Response and it does pretty well. It is a little big on me, it's a lot bigger than my Response and the shifting is lacking.... it cannot keep up with how I ride....I shift quick with my Response, the deception doesn't shift the best. 

Couple times the chain would slip really going for it, never fell off.

Forks are cheap-ass...they don't absorb anything, but I have never been to picky about the suspension anyways, even on my Response.

I've never bent a wheel before, but I did for the first time on the Deception....they are not at all rugged for the trails I ride..My Response wheels are a lot better.

All in all it goes pretty well....you will break at some point if you put it on really heavy trails, but I enjoyed it. A lot better than I thought...Thought for sure the pedals would snap off of the front forks would split ect ect.. 

So in conclusion...It's a good bike.....won't last on heavy trails, but for 150 bucks it's a good way to get your feet wet. I rode it 5 times on 10 mile single track with tech stuff and some bad climbs....minor glitches that were annoying, but it made it through every time. 

I like my Response way better, but that one fits me and I like how "Responsive" the frame is..The Deception is a little on the big and heavy side for me and I had to jump off more than once on some of the tight spots.

So...not bad....far from thinking the sprocket would break first thing...had no such failures. Just annoying glitches..chain slip and soft shifting...the shifting is annoying.... had to jump off due to it not getting in the gear I wanted fast enough. I hate the twist grip shifters.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Now that I read more about the Deception, I probably should of went with that two niner. Seems the Deception is probably the better one in the wal-mart stable. 

The two niner probably would of broke a lot worse.

crap...I should of went with the two niner....well at least people know what bike to get at walmart now...seems Deceptions aren't that bad.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> I already know the outcome of this, using common sense. You don't take a Chevy Aveo off-roading.


That is a terrible comparison. 
Aveo is a road car, just like road bikes.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

gemini9 said:


> I'm still wondering how the bike is holding up, too. Walmart bikes are funny. My girlfriend took hers out the other day and we went for a short ride. It's funny trailing along behind her and watching her bounce around on that full suspension lol boing boing boing


My gf has that white/pink xr150 walgoose, if you adjust the rear shock it doersn't bounce at all, I even took it on a above easy downhill section and it wasn't too bad, just HEAVY.


----------



## mystic (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks for the test, think i will skip walmart bikes.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow. This turned out to be kind of anti climantic. Oh well. Awesome that you were able to give it an honest test, which will help budget minded beginning mountain bikers make a decision.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

*Extremely Dissapointed!!!!!*

Really? That was the conclusion to this!!!! Really?

Not saying expected photos or videos but those would have been nice.

But damn man, the paragraph you produced as "the results" was so dismal and blah. You hyped this thing and let me down. 

BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

LvilleFan said:


> Really? That was the conclusion to this!!!! Really?
> 
> Not saying expected photos or videos but those would have been nice.
> 
> ...


Christ, I'm not a professional product tester and I didn't hype it up...I'm just a rider who wanted to see if a wal-mart bike would last on real trails and it did fairly well.
I don't have a helmet cam for videos or any of that... I'll upload some pics of the bike if you really need it, but it's just another bike with some dirt on it.

So I say sure...fo r150 bucks go get a walride just to see what it's like on the trails....you'll be fixing stuff and adjusting, but hey...it will make you a better biker fixing that bike until it actually works on the trails. The Deception would be on par with my Response if I changed the forks, wheels and shifters...the three things I thought really sucked. It's not a bad bike though..it will get you through some tough trails, not on fire, bu tit wil do the job. Fast sections were fun, because it is a 29er.

So yes....150 bucks go get a deception and go trail riding....f'ck it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the honest and more importantly, believable review, eff the critics.


----------



## wookv25 (Jul 24, 2008)

I for one say "Thank you!". I've heard/read numerous warnings about walmart bikes, but I'm happy to see that someone "took one for the team"!


----------



## eMtz (Apr 9, 2011)

haha return it half broken in a week after you buy it


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

ricky916 said:


> My gf has that white/pink xr150 walgoose, if you adjust the rear shock it doersn't bounce at all, I even took it on a above easy downhill section and it wasn't too bad, just HEAVY.


lol I actually did that last weekend. Tightening the spring seemed to take some of the bounce away, but it's not as fun to watch now.  oh man. haha. boing boing boing boing *squeek squeek squeek squeek*:lol:


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

oh, good review btw.


----------



## Fitness_Freak (Jun 20, 2011)

Always wanted to know this as well. Keep posting updates and I'll check in. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess my review sucked, but it did make it through the trails although I hated the shifting...just wasn't quick enough....you can get into trouble with slow shifting. I still ride it around the paved walking trails and some off road...... Kinda got a liking for the bike, but nothing I'm going to keep on bashing. Tough little commuter and can go through the trails if you want....of course it will break sooner than a 800 dollar rock-hopper. Hey....it cost 150 bucks...it does fine for that money.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Your review was fine. Somehow, I think everyone was expecting something drastic to happen, or that you had some wild adventure riding it. Since that was not the case, all you could do was write an honest review and share your experiences with it, which you did, so keep your head up! :thumbsup:

There is one strange mystery about this thread:

Why is this post tagged as "tacos for dinner"?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Saw these Walmart 29ers in the flesh for the very first time yesterday evening. I like the look of the Genesis frame over the Mongoose. I guess I like the "straight tubing" look. The Mongoose has more appropriate gearing though. 

The bikes look reasonable when you consider the cost. They look like they would hold up ok to the sort of casual riding for which they are intended. I'd rather see them with rigid forks though, and perhaps with less-knobby tires to make them more friendly for street use, because I bet most purchasers of these bikes end up riding on pavement far more than on dirt. Suspension and knobby tires are what sell though.

Both the bikes I looked at were in need of some adjustment. If you buy one, it probably helps if you can do your own wrenching. But if you can do your own wrenching, then you're probably in a different market. There's some irony there, I suppose.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> Suspension and knobby tires are what sell though.


That's exactly what the guy at Dick's told me...

They put the most aggressive looking tire on the bike to make it look awesome lol..

I thought it was weird to see the people I off road with, using tires that had barely any tread...

They could of been wore out though, but he was still riding them.,

My tires are a lot heavier built and more tread than the ones I saw at the bike shop. I've been looking at a tire called "The Captain" the sidewalls seem wicked filmsy, but the tread was soft....I could clearly see the benefit there..I bet those would be great on rocks, roots, because they would "hugg" rocks and roots better than a hard tire. I bet the ride would be softer too.


----------



## COTarHeel (Apr 30, 2011)

Ganymede_Illusion said:


> I guess my review sucked


Review was good (see: honest), but apparently the bike holding up was what sucked haha. I think most were hoping for some dramatic failure of the bike - that left you unscathed of course - to laugh at.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

COTarHeel said:


> Review was good (see: honest), but apparently the bike holding up was what sucked haha. I think most were hoping for some dramatic failure of the bike - that left you unscathed of course - to laugh at.


While some would like to see low-end bikes explode in a shower of metal splinters, the reality seems more mundane. What I tend to see are lots of little maintenance issues, parts that won't hold adjustment well, and brick-like weight.

Parts do break, but the results aren't usually dramatic. The other week I saw someone taco the rear wheel of a Huffy just by getting on the bike and applying some force to the pedals. That was a weird failure, but otherwise nothing dramatic happened and no one came even close to getting hurt.


----------

